

Mageia – A New Linux Distribution, forked from Mandriva Linux - avar
http://mageia.org/

======
lawlit
I don't understand why peopole rush to create yet another linux distribution,
while what the linux world really need is a nice desktop. I mean, look at the
number of linux distros out there, and look at the desktop options you have:
only two or three "OK" ones: GNOME, KDE and XFCE... all a distribution does is
assemble "tools" to get a working operating system, wich is useless if you are
going to assemble the same tools and use the same desktop environments. Go
fork GTK instead. Build YABCDE (yet another but cooler desktop environment)

